# Unblur Photos??



## MCPorche (Oct 11, 2011)

I did a search and didn't see anything about this.  At a recent press event, Adobe introduced a new feature coming to Photoshop....the "unblur" tool.  Could be interesting.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 11, 2011)

Look up Topaz Labs' "InFocus". It claims exraordinary things...The plugin works best on small files, and directional blur, rather than purely OOF images.


----------



## clanthar (Oct 11, 2011)

They've had this for years on CSI.


----------



## K8-90 (Oct 11, 2011)

^ lol


----------



## tevo (Oct 11, 2011)

Isnt this on their new CS5.5 ?


----------



## andrewleephoto (Oct 11, 2011)

wow this is pretty neat...


----------



## Heitz (Oct 13, 2011)

This is pretty amazing.  If they market it right and make it available in elements, could be a cash cow


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 13, 2011)

pretty cool.  I think I would use it to help add DOF to some shots.


----------



## Compaq (Oct 13, 2011)

So basically it's an plugin that uses some advanced algorithms to find out *how the camera moved*, and then undo this movement, sort of, and bring get images nice and sharp. I assume this won't work on motion in the subject, just camera motion due to low shutter speeds or extremely shaky hands. 

Adobe unveils new 'unblur' technology | News | TechRadar UK







Pretty convenient, a lot of delete material might be able to save. Although camera shake is a rookie mistake it happens to all of us. Maybe we left the tripod back home, maybe we decided we didn't need IS on our new tele zoom. Either way, this might prove nice in the future. Unknown when it'll be implemented into a PS version, perhaps CS6, perhaps not even until CS7. The current state of the plugin is "early prototype"...


----------



## Kerbouchard (Oct 13, 2011)

Very cool.  I wonder about the 'pre-loaded' presets that they had for each individual photo, but something like this could be awesome...especially for the occasional grab shot with a cell phone.

Thanks for sharing.  Nice find.


----------



## Overread (Oct 13, 2011)

Reminds me a lot of the "de-blur" software that Topaz were sporting a few months back and wasn't anywhere near as good as marketing and demo options displayed. I think Adobe will be better simply as they have far more reputation riding on this (you don't stay market leader for long if you can't live up to your own hype) though I'll wait and see how effective it is for general use.

*merging with existing thread in Graphics Programs and Photo Gallery*


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 13, 2011)

It was called InFocus. 


Example:







iPhone image, at night. Can you find the line from the original, and the InFocus plugin?


----------



## K8-90 (Oct 13, 2011)

^ Is it diagonal? Top right to bottom left, with the lower half as the original?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 13, 2011)

Yup!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 13, 2011)

So I can permanently turn off VRII!?


----------



## arkipix1001 (Oct 13, 2011)

that is a neat feature...wow


----------



## Compaq (Oct 15, 2011)

Overread said:


> *merging with existing thread in Graphics Programs and Photo Gallery*



I knew it! I've been admined!


----------



## Ryan L (Oct 19, 2011)

Bitter, you say small files. Is that because its labor intensive and slow, or other reasons? I was thinking about getting it but I was a little skeptic with the pictures.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 19, 2011)

It just didn't seem to work with large original files. Size it down, and it worked. It wasn't about time or processing speeds.
I think on the PotN forum, others came to the same conclusion.

I never bought it (InFocus), just don't think it's worth it at all.


----------



## JordanTarrant (Nov 21, 2011)

Hmmm, that would be helpful, but I feel like some may use it as a fall back too often.


----------

